# how can you tell if a 100 # propane bottle is too old?



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

From what I am reading on the web the 100 pound propane bottles are exempt from having to have the OPD valve that is required on smaller bottles. That means, in part, I can't just look at the knobs to see if they are triangular to determine if they are usable by law. I have a chance to buy a couple for $50 each. They look pretty old, rusted etc. Other than examining them to see if they are rusted all the way through or almost so, how would you know if they are too old to get refilled. I don't want to buy them only to haul them in to have the propane supplier refuse to fill them. We have a new one that they fill with no problem but how would I know these would be ok? I've been told you can exchange old 20 pounders at Tractor Supply even if they are the old style. Would they do the same with 100 pounders?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

how can you tell if a 100 # propane bottle is too old?

You and I really can't, the only way to really tell if a bottle is safe is with a pressure test performed by companies.

I would stay away from rusty bottles. The bottles often set on the ground so rust can form on the bottom of the bottle inside of the ring base.

I'm not familiar with TCS exchange so can't help you there. Around here the exchange places will not exchange the old style bottles as new valves are required for their reuse. Old bottles can often be found selling cheaply of be seen setting at the landfill awaiting proper disposal. Setting at the landfill among the bottles stolen and filled with ammonia for meth making to be a little more precise.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The bottles should have a date stamped on them. Usually on the protective cover protecting the valve. They are required to be retested after 10 years in order for the companies to be allowed to fill them.

I'd also contact you propane supplier and ask him how much it costs to re-qualify if they are outdated.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Old bottles can often be found selling cheaply of be seen setting at the landfill awaiting proper disposal. Setting at the landfill among the bottles stolen and filled with ammonia for meth making to be a little more precise.


I've always heard that meth labs cause propane to discolor the valves, but never understood how they could get propane to stain the valve. Your comment about ammonia explained it for me. Thanks.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

ST, I'd pass on that deal, for the reasons listed above and there's a good chance that the valve gaskets are worn/deterioated....I had this problem with an old tank and lost the remaining 1/2 tank of propane...very dangerous.
Good luck


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

dezingg said:


> I've always heard that meth labs cause propane to discolor the valves, but never understood how they could get propane to stain the valve. Your comment about ammonia explained it for me. Thanks.


They put anhydrous ammonia in the tanks, which corrodes and eats the brass.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for the objectivity everyone. Sometimes I need a little of that! I know inherently that if it looks too good to be true it probably is but it's sometimes hard to hear that little voice of reason coming from deep inside! I will on this one thanks to you guys.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought three NEW propane tanks at Tractor Supply which I had hooked together with a regulator. They worked fine overwinter. One very hot morning in early summer, I was at another building down the hill as the sun rose and struck the tanks. All of a sudden I heard a weird hissing noise. The valves on all three tanks blew. I lost two tanks full and a small amount from the third. I suppose I was lucky they didn't explode, but NOT lucky in losing my investment in propane and the tanks. If that happened to me with new tanks (well, not totally new since I used them all winter) it would be very dangerous for you to buy second hand tanks especially with the concerns raised here about other substances. 
I don't know anything about making meth other than the labs blow up sometimes but I do know the tanks can be dangerous. It isn't exactly pertinent to your question, but the director of the landfill locally used to cut the tanks up to recycle the metal. One day he blew himself up. So by all means, do NOT save money by buying those tanks as it might cost you your life.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

It may be different for the 100# bottles but just yesterday I took one of the bottles off my RV to have it refilled and they would not refill it because the date on the bottle was 1997 and needs re-certification ($30). The guy said they cannot fill bottles that are older than 12 years.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I wouldn't get them to store gas. They are corroded, may not pass recertification, and to get in that condition most or all of their certified lifetime must already be gone. 
They can be a useful starting point for making things - barbecue, smoker, quick wood-burning water heater - if you have someone who knows how to _*safely*_ cut and weld them, and if the price is right for what you want to do.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a Mennonite that fills my Tanks.I have an old one he is going to change the Valve for me.

big rockpile


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Find a place close to you that exchanges tanks and get them filled their of course you must exchange thank to get them filled. Go to a part of the country that is rule and has propane as a fuel source and go to most any farm store or to most any service station and exchange them their.


----------

